# FTP Plugin für Eclipse



## Papenburger (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine FTP-Plugin für die Eclipse Version 3.1
Hat jemand etwas passendes für mich was vielleicht auch schon getestet wurde?


MFG
Papenburger


----------



## gunlimited (12. August 2008)

Hallo ich habe diesen Artikel über "Aptana" gefunden:

http://yourtutorial.net/Eclipse_FTP_Plugin_110.pdf.html

Der Artikel zeigt auch mit Screenshots wie man das Plugin verwendet.

Ich habe es ausprobiert und finde es sehr gut. Besonders gut gefällt mir
dass man im Project Explorer mit rechts auf die Dateien klicken  kann und sie direkt uploaden kann (Wenn die Verzeichnisstrukturen lokal und remote gleich sind, ist das ein "1-Klick-upload") . Das Synchronisieren hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.

Insgesamt ist es aber sehr gut. Ich benutze seitdem kein zusätzliches FTP Programm mehr.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde dir das Remote System Explorer Plugin aus dem Target Management Eclipse Projekt empfehlen:
http://ganymede-mirror2.eclipse.org/dsdp/tm/downloads/
Siehe auch:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/253487-eclipse-auotmaisches-hochladen-bei-speichern.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2008)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> ich würde dir das Remote System Explorer Plugin aus dem Target Management Eclipse Projekt empfehlen


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich nutze es selbst und was ich persoenlich sehr gut finde ist dass es auch Uebertragungen per SSH unterstuetzt, und eben nicht nur FTP.


----------



## dtag (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das  Target Management Eclipse Projekt in Eclipse installiert. Aber wie kann ich jetzt eine Verbindung zu meinem FTP Serber aufnehmen?

Stefan


----------



## GrandmaTi (21. September 2010)

Hio,

der Thread is scho was aelter, aber ich hab hier brauchbare Infos gefunden und hab aber dennoch eine Frage:

Habe jetzt Target Management und Co installiert und die FTP Verbindung laeuft auch super...aber...
ich moechte hauptsaechlich mit den Daten auf meinem Rechner arbeiten und die ueber nen shortkey hochladen. Momentan habe ich das nur soweit am laufen, dass beim Browsen ich in Echtzeit auf dem FTP Server rumwusel und beim Speichern die Datei direkt geuppt wird. Dass die Datei geuppt wird, ist ansich ok, aber ich moechte parallel auch die Dateien lokal aktualisiert haben...iwie finde ich dazu keine passenden Einstellungen..


----------

